# Seizure/Stroke???



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's what happened last night - if anyone knows what it could be I'm intersted in having a bit more knowledge before I head to the vet here.

I was in bed reading and I heard my dog doing something on the floor - I look over and she's kind of flipping around heading for the door which she bonks her head into and the flips on her head, onto her back, onto her belly. She then tries to stretch out and pull herself up/forward with her paws to no avail. I went over and just held onto her, her eyes were half closed and really dopey. After about 2 minutes she started to lick my face. I helped her up and she got on the bed. She is totally normal this morning. 

Anyone have any idea what this might be? My first thought was a seizure. It's not one of my working dogs, is my little 11 year old australian cattle dog. 

Thanks!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Understanding the normal caveat; I'm not a vet, it does sound as if it was a seizure. 

DFrost


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I had something similar with my first PSD when he was about 3 years old . I brought him into the vet and they couldn't find anything wrong with him . They thought it was probably a seizure and told me it could just be a 1 time thing but to monitor him closely . It never happened again but I will admit it was tough to watch .


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Holly Huryn said:


> Here's what happened last night - if anyone knows what it could be I'm intersted in having a bit more knowledge before I head to the vet here.
> 
> I was in bed reading and I heard my dog doing something on the floor - I look over and she's kind of flipping around heading for the door which she bonks her head into and the flips on her head, onto her back, onto her belly. She then tries to stretch out and pull herself up/forward with her paws to no avail. I went over and just held onto her, her eyes were half closed and really dopey. After about 2 minutes she started to lick my face. I helped her up and she got on the bed. She is totally normal this morning.
> 
> ...



Due to her age it could have been a small stroke but im making a guess here on what I saw with my own dog 2 years back. He had several of these episodes and the vet told me it were small strokes due to age he recovered from the first 2 fairly quick...within 24 hours but the next 2 took respectivly 3 days and the last he never really recovered from. Have a vet check him out just to be safe 

it sounds like a small stroke to me but I could be very wrong. besides im no vet


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It could very well be a seizure or a mini stroke. My ACD had a major stroke (what prompted me to put her down at 14) and she was just completely out of it. Couldn't get up, head just kind of flopped one side to the other - very sad to watch.

I'd probably go to the vet and have it checked out just in case. Might be nothing and I hope it isn't.


----------



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. I went and talked with the vet - she "thinks" it was a seizure. But since it's only happened once, don't worry about it. Really? I think a trip out of town to another vet may be a good idea.


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

I would defeinitely get a second opinion but I had an Australian Shepard mix that had about 5 small seizers thru out her life. She would get reall stiff , lose her balance, then she would go to the floor if we didnt help her down and flop around ( it was awful to watch ) . We would just gently pet her as she went thru it and after about 2 minutes or so she would get up and act like nothing ever happened. She did urinate after two of her seizures and it took her a few seconds to get her balance back.
Our Vet told us if they occured more often and closer togther then it could be epilepsy, but they never did. She lived to be a healthy 17years old. However as I said in the begining, Im no vet so I would defennitly go for a second opinion. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Holly Huryn said:


> Here's what happened last night - if anyone knows what it could be I'm intersted in having a bit more knowledge before I head to the vet here.
> 
> I was in bed reading and I heard my dog doing something on the floor - I look over and she's kind of flipping around heading for the door which she bonks her head into and the flips on her head, onto her back, onto her belly. She then tries to stretch out and pull herself up/forward with her paws to no avail. I went over and just held onto her, her eyes were half closed and really dopey. After about 2 minutes she started to lick my face. I helped her up and she got on the bed. She is totally normal this morning.
> 
> ...


Hi Holly, if it happens again, try your best to video tape it so you can show it to your vet or to a veterinary neurologist. Then they can better tell if it is a seizure or something else. Most seizures are less than two minutes, so it's unlikely you'll be able to get them to a vet in time to where they can actually see them unless they're in status epilepticus (a seizure that lasts well over 5 minutes and often won't stop without emergency treatment).


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I would lean towards a stroke due to the age of the dog in comparison to the other examples in this thread. Many times seisures manifest themselves at earlier ages. This dog is no spring chicken at 11 for a first time happening.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Holly Huryn said:


> Here's what happened last night - if anyone knows what it could be I'm intersted in having a bit more knowledge before I head to the vet here.
> 
> I was in bed reading and I heard my dog doing something on the floor - I look over and she's kind of flipping around heading for the door which she bonks her head into and the flips on her head, onto her back, onto her belly. She then tries to stretch out and pull herself up/forward with her paws to no avail. I went over and just held onto her, her eyes were half closed and really dopey. After about 2 minutes she started to lick my face. I helped her up and she got on the bed. She is totally normal this morning.
> 
> ...


Has the dog been on any medication ?


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Holly,

When our Doberman had a stroke it was emphasized by a metronome type bouncing of the eyes which apparently is fairly frequent followed by an obvious lack of equilibrium. (stumbling around for a while following the episode.)

A seizure sounds more accurate in that she was up and about and more or less normal shortly after. After our dog's second stroke she was wobbly for over 2 weeks. She made it another 6 mos following her last stroke before she moved on.

Anyway, I don't think Daisy has had a stroke, but more than likely a seizure... I suppose dogs can get a TIA as well (mini-stroke) but still, the signs and symptoms don't add up.

Give 'er a kick for me. Mean little bitch... LOL

Hope all's well.

G


----------

